# ***OFFICIAL*** Bellator 140 Prelims Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

[/URL]

*-Preliminary Card-*

Josh Neer vs. Matt Secor
Rodrigo Almeida vs. Blair Tugman
Ilya Kotau vs. Nicholas Sergiacomi
Eric Bedard vs. Parker Porter
Remo Cardarelli vs. Billy Giovanella
Alex Dunworth vs. Dean Hancock
Kaline Medeiros vs. Sarah Payant
Waylon Lowe vs. Ryan Quinn​


----------

